# 3 new dogs recognized by AKC



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know if the link below will work, but I got an email saying that the AKC is recognizing the Lagotto Romagnolo and 2 others. When I decided to get a smaller dog than the Portuguese Water Dog, I considered the Lagotto. I decided its hair was not as good as the poodle so went with mpoo instead. Still it is a nice sized non shedding dog.

One interesting point -- the Mini American Shepherd is a breed developed in the 1960's. That is not so long ago when someone decided to create a new breed.

Meet the American Kennel Club?s Three New Dog Breeds - American Kennel Club


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The American Shepherds are interesting in the fact that they were bred from a group of small 'unregistered' dogs 'thought' to be Australian Shepherds and were originally called Mini Aussies ....................That they are now a separate breed I find interesting, because while they were given AKC status in a relatively short time span , I remember going to dog shows in the 70's and in the 'Meet The Breeds' area, the Cockapoo breeders were trying so hard to be recognized as a new breed (and still are trying to this day!!!!!) It makes no sense in that the Cockapoo breeders can trace the parentage of their dogs, while the original American Shepherds were just 'unknowns' What exactly does it take to have a new breed acknowledged? Oh yes the Cockapoos have been around since the 60's also, and have their own parent club too! Just curiosity I guess! LOL!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> The American Shepherds are interesting in the fact that they were bred from a group of small 'unregistered' dogs 'thought' to be Australian Shepherds and were originally called Mini Aussies ....................That they are now a separate breed I find interesting, because while they were given AKC status in a relatively short time span , I remember going to dog shows in the 70's and in the 'Meet The Breeds' area, the Cockapoo breeders were trying so hard to be recognized as a new breed (and still are trying to this day!!!!!) It makes no sense in that the Cockapoo breeders can trace the parentage of their dogs, while the original American Shepherds were just 'unknowns' What exactly does it take to have a new breed acknowledged? Oh yes the Cockapoos have been around since the 60's also, and have their own parent club too! Just curiosity I guess! LOL!


Here is the method for AKC approval. Perhaps most cockapoos are first generation and the offspring don't look alike.

Becoming Recognized by the AKC - American Kennel Club


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I've also looked at the Lagotto for next dog but they're not easy to find a breeder in UK.

That's interesting about the American shepherd. There was a mini Aussie at our puppy class. I wonder if that was actually an American shepherd ? It just did everything perfect all the time... how boring lol


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> The American Shepherds are interesting in the fact that they were bred from a group of small 'unregistered' dogs 'thought' to be Australian Shepherds and were originally called Mini Aussies ....................That they are now a separate breed I find interesting, because while they were given AKC status in a relatively short time span , I remember going to dog shows in the 70's and in the 'Meet The Breeds' area, the Cockapoo breeders were trying so hard to be recognized as a new breed (and still are trying to this day!!!!!) It makes no sense in that the Cockapoo breeders can trace the parentage of their dogs, while the original American Shepherds were just 'unknowns' What exactly does it take to have a new breed acknowledged? Oh yes the Cockapoos have been around since the 60's also, and have their own parent club too! Just curiosity I guess! LOL!


the akc would probably have a hard time recognizing a dog of proven mixed heritage. all the breeders of the "original" dogs with established registries would be up in arms. i think the akc's concession to the reality of the ubiquity of the mutt is the creation of the performance competitions open to all dogs. people love their dogs whether purebred or mutt and the akc has finally realized that.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I liked the look of the one in the middle, whatever new breed that one is. I would have liked it even if it didn't have a brand name yet


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Berger Picard*

I had never heard of this dog before. Apparently they are an old breed from France but were rare in America. So they had to get enough of the dogs in this country to qualify for AKC membership. They are a cute herding dog. They look like they are smiling.

Berger Picard Club of America


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

After I got my first poodle and was thinking of getting her a companion, I looked at pwd's and lagottos. I visited a local lagotto and then met his breeder at a horse show to discuss the breed. I just kept asking how much like a poodle they were until a voice in my head said - why don't you just get another poodle? I was so used to thinking of trying out new breeds, I hadn't realized I'd found 'my' breed. So, I got another poodle : ) And another. And, now can't stop looking up a particular puppy, hoping she's sold before I succumb again : )


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Most days I love this board.... today not so much

signed... mom to a Miniature American Shepherd


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Perhaps the fact that the mini Aussie breeds true and many do come from small registered Aussies. Just as with the mini poodle there were breeders who set out to develop the smaller dogs. From what I have read and heard the Aussie folks are thrilled to see them recognized as a breed with their own name. In fact BOTH UKC and AKC now recognize the smaller dogs as the Miniature American Shepherd. 
We had a Mini American Shepherd at our show in May. He was 8 years old, won 2 of the 5 best in shows AND was given the Best of the Best award. That dog DESERVED those wins and all I can say is from what I have seen the more established herding breeds better watch out as a lot of these dogs are really high quality.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I think Lagottos are adorable. And the Bergers as well. I love dogs with hair, clearly, lol.

I believe the Miniature American Shepherds were originally bred from smaller, registered Aussies. Aussies as a breed do not have a size standard, so Aussie people do not like the "mini Aussie" label (as the breed shouldn't be bred for size) so I believe they supported their being recognized as a separate breed.
Now the "toy" Aussies cleary have some sort of small breed mixed in.

The vet I work with has two MASs. And we have two local breeders. They're lovely dogs


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm another big time Lagotto fan. I did some serious research before deciding on a Poodle because I was enthralled and was considering one. But heard that they were getting a lot of bad temperaments showing up...some bad breeders, I guess. And not too many breeders in this country. 

The Berger De Picard happens to be another dog I did some looking into. I met two of them and they were really nice dogs...very interesting. There was a movie made and there was suppose to be a scruffy mutt in the story. But one dog is hard to use because they get tired on the set, going over and over their "lines." So, they brought in several of these dogs because they sort of look like a scruffy mutt and no one was the wiser that it wasn't the same dog throughout the movie.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

The movie is Because of Winn-Dixie, if anyone is interested. The book was better than the movie, I understand. Link: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Because_of_Winn-Dixie_(film)
The look of that dog interests me--very cool-looking beast!

There used to be many mini-Aussies (as they once we called) in Agility, though they seem to have fallen out of vogue somewhat. At the time I recall the controversy with the full-size Aussie people not being very happy with the minis. Some minis had been bred down from smaller and smaller Aussies, while others had very evidently (based on their features) been mixed with another breed to bring the size down. I understand both sides are happy with the breeds becoming two separate breeds.

--Q


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Quossum said:


> The movie is Because of Winn-Dixie, if anyone is interested. The book was better than the movie, I understand. Link: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Because_of_Winn-Dixie_(film)
> The look of that dog interests me--very cool-looking beast!
> 
> There used to be many mini-Aussies (as they once we called) in Agility, though they seem to have fallen out of vogue somewhat. At the time I recall the controversy with the full-size Aussie people not being very happy with the minis. Some minis had been bred down from smaller and smaller Aussies, while others had very evidently (based on their features) been mixed with another breed to bring the size down. I understand both sides are happy with the breeds becoming two separate breeds.
> ...


It IS a very interesting look, isn't it. I can't decide if I love the look or not. But it is fascinating...kind of attractive in a way. They're really nice herding dogs though and the ones we visited were very nicely protective, a healthy suspicion at the very first, then the warmed up fast and wanted the ball thrown for them. lol.

Part of what I like about_ both _those breeds is saying their names. lol.


----------

